# Can't Stand Strong Chemical Odors..Bothers me..You too?



## wokofshame (Dec 10, 2011)

It bothers me so badly to walk down the chemicals aisle in a supermarket (bleach, laundry detergent, etc), I can't walk into a rite-aid because of the deodorant and chanel perfume smells. Soaps, shampoos, dishwashing liquids, dispenser soaps in public bathrooms, they all smell SO FUCKING STRONG.
Don't even get me started on Febreze. I mean, the concept you can make air smell better by spreading bleach/perfume droplets around in it? What the fucking fuck? Every time some people I know take a shit, they spray it around after. Or they smoke meth then spray it to get the meth smell out of the air.
IT'S SO FUCKING NASTY. Why must every consumer product smell so fucking disgusting? Like death
Anyone else get really bothered by strong smells everywhere? I don't even have a super-sensitive nose, neither am I a rainbow/crusty mofo who takes pride in avoiding showers and having 1/2 inch thick armpit cheese.
In fact I love showers and like being clean, I'm just in disgusted wonder that people actually like this nasty pervasive overpowering crap formulated in some Central Jersey laboratory. It's all supposed to smell like berries and virgins i guess


----------



## Danny Dissent (Dec 10, 2011)

well if it came from Jersey, no wonder it smells bad.


----------



## bicycle (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep, cant stand them odors too.
especially hate strong smell of deo or perfume in trams or buses, then I prefer 1 week old sweat.


----------



## Earth (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, then these are places you need to avoid then if you feel so strongly about it.

I'm about to freak out on some fool down the street who's pelllet stove is poisoning the air approximately 750 feet from his roost.
The whole side wall where the stack discharges is jet black, so that can't be a good sign at all.

Me and the dogo will be out at night, and we literally have to turn around because of the pollution coming out of his place.
It actually burns our eyes and is nauseating to breathe.

That is just plain fucking wrong.
Because it directly affects where we live, and we were here first ADn we ain't fucking moving anytime soon.

Yeah, now that I'm all amped up - time to start pounding on his door...........


----------



## Danny Dissent (Dec 10, 2011)

Earth said:


> Well, then these are places you need to avoid then if you feel so strongly about it.
> 
> I'm about to freak out on some fool down the street who's pelllet stove is poisoning the air approximately 750 feet from his roost.
> The whole side wall where the stack discharges is jet black, so that can't be a good sign at all.
> ...



yeah, fuck that shit man. say it with ya chest!


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 10, 2011)

That new car smell (or new Locomotive Smell) aint good for you either...Its got benzine, phenols,acetate, and a cocktail of carcinogins..


----------



## baconrind (Dec 10, 2011)

I hate smelling perfume and FSC smoke. But I have a special place in my senses for Pine-sol. Maybe it was the seed ticks.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 10, 2011)

Tell me about it, i can't stand the smell of hospitals.
The people at my place go nuts on that air freshener every time they take a dump.
It stinks up the whole house.... i wouldn't be surprised if breathing that shit is worse then smoking.


----------



## Danny Dissent (Dec 11, 2011)

blackcat said:


> Tell me about it, i can't stand the smell of hospitals.
> The people at my place go nuts on that air freshener every time they take a dump.
> It stinks up the whole house.... i wouldn't be surprised if breathing that shit is worse then smoking.



ew yeah, hospitals do smell bad.


----------

